# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Setup do meu reef

## Tiago Sousa

Bem, e a minha vez de por aqui o setup do meu aquario, que ja esteve montado, mas agora vou mudar de sitiu e entao vou remonta-lo outra vez, e fazer algumas alterações, com muitas ideias deste forum, e algumas de membros.
Agora e so o setup, quando iniciar a montagem (+- daqui a 1 ou 2 semanas) vou colocando fotos a medida que vou montando.

Aquario:
100x50x50 (CxLxA)

Sump: 
90x40x50 (CxLxA)

Substracto: 
-Aragamax sugar size (25kg)e talvez 1 saco de areia viva para 
                 ajudar a colunizar.

Rocha viva: 
-vai começar +- com 25kg de rocha morta e 25kg de rocha viva
                 (ja foi morta, mas tem pai 2 em agua salgada e ja teve em 2 
                 reefs), depois estou a pensar comprar mais 15 kilos para 
                 complementar tudo.

Skimmer: 
-Turboflutor Multi SL

Iluminação: 
-Calha Aquamedic Oceanlight 150 (13.500K) + calha PC 2x55W 
                depois uma moonlight (made by Vitor Pestana)

Circulação: 
-Aquario- 3 bombas lifetech 2 de 2000 L/H e 1 de 1100 L/H
                Sump- Bomba de retorno Lifetech 3000 L/H + 1 de 600 L/H
                          para fazer a movimentação no refugio.

Sal: 
-Red Sea

Termoestato: 
-Lifetech 300W (que raramente liga no meu quarto, pois o meu 
                   problema não e o aquecimento mas sim o arrefecimento..  :Smile: )

Aparelho de OI: 
-Aquamedic standard 150 L/D

Material suplementar: 
-Reactor de Kalk e repositor automatico (made by
                              Vitor Pestana), que tambem vão ser colocados na
                               Sump.

Observações: 
A Sump vai ter um pequeno compartimento para a bomba de retorno, um compratimento para o escumador e reactor de Kalk, um compartimento para Agua de Osmose, para a reposição automatica, e um pequeno refugio com DSB.

Depois vou pondo actalizações, tal como fotos do aqua, aump e respectivo material.

PS: Façam os vossos comentarios, pois quanto mais opiniões houver, melhor ficara o meu reef.   :SbSourire:  

Abraço e aguardo comentarios.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago.

Isso tá a "nadar" bem.

Na minha opinião poderias fazer algumas modificações, tirando de um lado e colocando noutro, por exemplo:

Acho que 65 Kg de RV é demasiado, fica-te entre os 40 Kg e os 50 Kg, dependendo da porosidade.

Em relação à areia deverias colocar mais, cerca de 50 Kg para que tenhas uma boa DSB, isto se a pretenderes fazer no tanque central.

Em termos de luminária acho que 2 HQIs em vez de 1 seria o ideal utilizando a calha PC 2x55W com actinica azul.

A circulação penso que seja um pouco exagerada, as tuas contas dão cerca de 9600 Lt/h sendo o teu aquario de 250 Lt, penso que 7000 Lt/h seria optimo pois o minimo para o teu caso seria 5000 Lt/h.

Em relação ao Sal, lembra-te que vais iniciar um aquario e toda a agua que irás usar terá de ser substituida por TPAs um dia mais tarde, sugiro sempre a utilização de agua natural, é exelente e é de graça.

Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

-A rocha viva, tambem vai ser para o refugio, não vao ser so do tanque central
-em relação a circulação acho que tens razao, mas tive 2 de 2000 L/H mais a de retorno e havia pouco movimanto na agua, e como estava a pensar fazer uma parede de rocha (para tapar a coluna seca) ia colocar a bomba de 1100 atras da rocha por causa das zonas mortas
-a iluminação, penso que seja suficiente, pois esta calha da mesmo muita luz (provei que da mais que os projectores) e como não fasso intenção de por poucos corais duros, pois tenho uma predileção por corais moles e anemonas, penso que seja suficiente.
-a areia não quero fazer dsb no aquario principal, não gosto muito de ver, e vai-me roubar algum espaço, optei por montar no refugio, penso que seja suficiente, dado ao numero reduzido de peixes que estou a pensar por (talvez 2 ou 3).
-quanto ao sal, optei por agua sintetica, pois no primeiro reef utilizei agua natural, e ja me arrependi, pois tive excesso de algas, que não passaram nem por nada, ara alem de excesso de materias organicas, etc, por isso optei por começar com agua sintetica, isto não quer dizer que de vez em quando n fassa TAP'S com agua do mar, pois assim sempre trago algum alimento extra para os corais, mas isso so depois de estar estabilizado.

Espero ter respondido a tudo, desculpa ter contrariado o que disseste, mas planiei bem desta vez, com muita calma, tal como se quer em salgados, tambem vou ter mais calma, antes de colucar peixes ou corais, vai ficar a ciclar ate fins de novembro/ prencipios de dezembro e talvez  em fins de novembro acrescente o 1º peixe, para criar alguma materia organica de alimento a bacterias, para adaptar a introdução de outros peixes.

Espero mais comentarios, continuem a por criticas, porque me pode estar a falhar alguma coisa, ou estar a errar alguma coisa, e criticas sao sempre contrutivas.  :Wink: 
 e ja agora deixo aqui o meu agradecimento a vossa excelencia, pelos DIY, estou desejoso por ve-los a funcionar.  :Smile:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Na minha opinião RV nunca é demais e num aquário com dimensões semelhantes tive mais de 100 kg e ainda tinha espaço para corais!

A circulação é outro factor que também acho que nunca é demais - tudo depende da forma como direccionamos as bombas e onde as colocamos.

Aguardo umas fotos...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Tiago

Em minha opinião penso que deves pensar bem que sistema pretendes montar. 

Se um Berlim. Concordo com o Diogo, rocha nunca é demais. Se uma DSB. Concordo com o Vitor. A rocha só te serve mesmo para colonização do substrato e mera decoração do aquario.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, 
Diogo, rocha penso que vou ficar pelos 70kg, penso que ja da para fazer um layout bonito e ja faz umas limpezas na agua. Quanto a circulação não quero por muita, mas tambem não quero pouca, vou por +- 7500L/H, se vir que aguenta mais coloco mais 1100/2000 L/H, tenho um certo medo que a areia levante, e vou ter 1 de 1100L/H para fazer a circulação atras da rocha na horizontal do aquario e uma de 600 L/H a fazer circulação na vertical.
Estava a pensar colucar as 2 bombas mais potentes na parte de tras, a apontar para os cantos opostos, mais a de retorno que vai sair nos cantos, mas em frente.

PS: Ja agora Diogo, desculpa perguntar mas não me lembro se eras tu ou não, pois nunca mais vi esse tópico, tinhas um aquario com uma parede e uma rocha linda de morrer? eras tu não eras? Mete ai o link, e quiseres manda umas fotos por email ou mete aqui, para ver como ficou, pois ja não me lembro muito bem dele, e queria fazer um parecido.


Júlio, quanto ao sistema, essa parte e a pior, pois não quero fazer DSB no aquario principal, queria antes fazer uma no refugio com + de 15 cm, que acham??? Quanto ao sistema Berlim, pelo que percebi com as leituras, é sem areia (ou mt mt mt pouca, so por questao de estetica), muita rocha, muita muita movimentação e um potente escumador, o meu sistema penso que não foge muito disso, tirando a DSB no Refugio (na Sump), vou ter uma movimentação +- forte, pouca areia no aquario central (talvez 3 ou - cm), mas o escumador não vai ser muito forte, pois não pretendo ter muitos peixes, talvez 2 ou 3, para terem bastante espaço, quero basicamente corais moles, alguns duros, 1 ou 2 anemonas, 1 tridacna. Que dizes do meu sistema???? mistura de Berlim com DSB.   :SbSourire:   (não sei se da bom resultado, mas não devo ser nem o primeiro nem o ultimo a fazer isto....ou então não)

Abraço aos 2 e obrigado pelas criticas, continuem assim, tou a ter gozo em montar este aquario, pois com a vossa ajuda, vou ter um sistema +- equilibrado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Tiago




> Que dizes do meu sistema???? mistura de Berlim com DSB


Penso que sim que pode funcionar, desde que os sistemas estejam separados, ou seja: Desde que definas bem o teu Berlin no display principal e faças uma boa DSB na tua sump.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Sim sim, isso esta tudo pensado, refugio com DSB (+ de 15cm), com pouca movimentação, e muitos bichos que remexam o substracto, e +- 3 cm de areia no principal com muita rocha e movimentação.
A meu ver penso estar tudo ok, estou a espera da OI para trocar o aquario de sitiu e fazer logo agua, talvez pa proxima sexta ja tenha novidades.  :Smile: 
Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Tiago,

Parece-me que tens a lição bem estudada! Ainda bem... Acho apenas que deves aumentar a circulação e não ter receio de levantar a areia - tudo depende da colocação das bombas!




> PS: Ja agora Diogo, desculpa perguntar mas não me lembro se eras tu ou não, pois nunca mais vi esse tópico, tinhas um aquario com uma parede e uma rocha linda de morrer? eras tu não eras? Mete ai o link, e quiseres manda umas fotos por email ou mete aqui, para ver como ficou, pois ja não me lembro muito bem dele, e queria fazer um parecido.


Obrigado pelo elogio! Esse aquário já foi desmontado há quase 1 ano, mas aqui fica uma foto:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

A meu ver nunca deverias ter desmontado, afinal estava la muito trabalho e muitas horas de dedicação, e estava brutalmente bonito, para quem se queixa com falta de coralina, tu tinhas-a aos pontapés.   :Coradoeolhos:  
Ja agora, peço desculpa, não sei se isto e premitido, mas onde compraste essa rocha? qual a origem? qual foi o preço dela?? (so respondes se quiseres)
Pergunto isto, para ver se não sou enganado, pois desta vez espero que corra tudo 5*, por isso conto com a vossa ajuda.  :Wink: 
Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A meu ver nunca deverias ter desmontado, afinal estava la muito trabalho e muitas horas de dedicação, e estava brutalmente bonito, para quem se queixa com falta de coralina, tu tinhas-a aos pontapés.


Acho que o desmontou porque mudou de casa. Era um pouco dificil carregar com o aquário às costas   :SbClown:  
Mas muita da rocha deste novo aquário provém desse portanto não deve demorar muito tempo a voltar a ficar assim, ou não fosse o aquário do Diogo um dos melhores projectos que tivemos a oportunidade de acompanhar step-by-step.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Realmente e verdade, e pena ja não haver esse tópico, pois ia servir de inspiração e guia para muita gente.

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

O topico existe:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=898

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Não era esse que referia, era mesmo o do aquario antigo.
mas obrigado na mesma.  :Wink: 
Comprimentos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Tiago,




> A meu ver nunca deverias ter desmontado, afinal estava la muito trabalho e muitas horas de dedicação, e estava brutalmente bonito, para quem se queixa com falta de coralina, tu tinhas-a aos pontapés


De facto, tal como o Gil disse, desmontei o aquário porque mudei de casa! Estoua  começar um novo com muita RV desse aquário - claro que esta perdeu alguma da coralina que tinha, depois de 9 meses dentro de uns tanques, mas está a recuperarbem... mesmo a RV nova que entretanto comprei (mais 60 Kg) está a fiacra coberta de coralina. 

Na minha opinião a coralina desenvolve-se muito bem com a adição de Iodo e Estrôncio de uma forma regular - eu faço-o todas as semanas e tenho tido bons resultados.




> Ja agora, peço desculpa, não sei se isto e premitido, mas onde compraste essa rocha? qual a origem? qual foi o preço dela?? (so respondes se quiseres)


A RV daquele aquário foi comprada na altura na antiga Hugodiscus e Cãopanhia que agora se chama apenas Reefdiscus. Como comprei cerca de 100 kg tive algum desconto - a rocha era proveniente das Fiji (a melhor a meu ver) e custou cerca de 1200 euros - portanto 12 euros o kg (atenção que fiz uma encomenda especial para mim e comprei os 100 kg)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Boas, procuro quem tenha para venda uma Turbelle Stream 6060, nova ou usada, não interessa o tempo que tem, desde que funcione bem, compro ou troco por material ou corais.
> Se conhecerem alguem que tenha uma para venda avisem, pois interessava-me bastante arranjar uma rapidamente.
> Comprimentos


Boas Tiago, Com substrato de 3 Cm e um aquário com apenas 1 metro de cumprimento e 50cm de altura, não vais conseguir ter a turbelle no aquário sem te por tudo a voar no aquário, quer seja Areia, quer seja corais Moles.Admitindo que seria Possivel ( o que duvido muito), terás que fazer o laytout condicionado pela presença da stream. Se ainda fosse uma turbelle regulavel ( a 6000), seria possivel. A não regulavel tenho as minhas duvidas. 
De qualquer maneira aguarda mais opiniões.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Eu tinha pensado nisso, mas aqui no tópico (se não me engano o Diogo) referio que podia por mais movimentação, e em vez de por 4 ou 5 bombas de 2000L/H ia por uma turbelle e 1 de 2000L/H a fazer contra corrente, dai estar indeciso, não sei mesmo que fazer, 7000L/H vao ser certos, agora não sei se ei-de por mais ou não, estou mesmo indeciso.
Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Pois é, ca estou eu outra vez, com umas pequenas novidades, ja fiz a limpeza aos aquarios (um dia para limpar e montar tudo.... realmente isto e mesmo por gosto... :Smile: ) e ja estão no sitiu deles, espero amanha ou o mais tardar segunda vou postar fotos dele.
O material que estava a espera ja vem a caminho (rocha e lampada HQI), depois falta vir 50kg de areia sugar size e uma UV.  :Smile: 
Ja agora deixo aqui a pergunta qual e o melhor sitiu ou maneira de colocar a UV????
Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Ja agora, a minha Osmose (Aquamedic Standard 150 L/D) tem antes do tubo de saida da agua que nao presta, uma valvulazinha, que quando se abre, as 2 torneiras deitam mais agua, e quando se fecha, diminuem a quantidade de agua que deita, alguem me sabe explicar para que serve a valvula????? e ja agora, como deve ser utilizada????
Comprimentos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Essa "válvula" serve para fazer o chamado flush! Não é mais que uma lavagem... que deves fazer de tempos a tempos e deixar correr antes de colocares a OI em funcionamento.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Pois, bem me parecia que era para algo do genero, mas como com o material não se faz invenções, deixei para quem sabe responder.  :Wink:  Obrigado Diogo.
Ja agora, qual e o melhor sitiu para colucar uma lampada UV?????
Comprimentos

----------


## João Magano

A UV será mais eficaz quanto mais límpida e transparente for a agua que vai tratar, teoricamente a agua mais é limpida deve ser a de retorno, pelo que deverás colocar a UV no compartimento de retorno ou imediatamente antes.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Obrigado João, vou colucar a bomba da UV no sitiu onde esta a bomba de retorno.  :Smile: 
Comprimentos.
PS: Se me conseguir despachar hoje, ainda ponho fotos do aqua aqui, mas e capaz de ser dificil.  :Smile: 
Comprimentos

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Hehe, começei hoje as montagens, e esta tudo a andar bem, o equipamento esta todo no lugar, eu queria por fotos, mas não sei porque não consigo.  :Frown: 
Comprimentos

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Hehe, ca estou eu com novidades, hoje fica tudo acabado, depois meto fotos do aspecto geral, etc.

Aqui vai fotos:

Aquario (100x50x50) com coluna seca:
 

Sump (90x50x40) com 3 divisórias, e o Escumador TurboFlutor Multi SL:


Aqui vai uma foto do geral, onde ja esta a montagem praticamente terminada:


Agora vamos aos equipamentos:

Reactor de kalk (feito pelo amigo Vitor Pestana, que tem um profissionalismo de louvar):


Calha Aquamedic 1x 150w hqi:


Moon light com 7 leds (made by Vitor Pestana, mais uma vez com muito profissionalismo):


Repositor automatico (mais uma vez feito pelo amigo Vitor):


E fotos de alguma rochinha que vou por.  :Smile: 


 
 

Para ja e só isto que tenho, espero colucar mais fotos ainda hoje, da areia e do aquario ja montado e cheinho até acima.  :Smile: 

Abraços

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Muito bom, sim senhor!!!
Gostei bastante tambem desses DIY do Vitor Pestana!!  :Palmas:   Por acaso não estaria interessado em fazer mais uns desses (moonlight, reator kalkwasser, etc...)?  :Pracima:  
Tiago, tens tudo para te dares bem, agora é só deixar a natureza seguir o seu caminho!!
Boa sorte...

PS: Acho que devias por 2 HQI, existe pessoal aqui no forum que te faz essa alteração na tua calha!! Não leves a mal... esta critica (construtiva!!).  :Coradoeolhos:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Claro que não levo a mal, eu tambem pensei nisso, mas o aquecimento e o meu maior problema, depois de ter um chiller, talvez invista numa 2º HQI. 
Obrigado pela critica, são sempre bem vindas.  :Wink: 
Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não pude deixar de reparar que apareces ali todo "estiloso" nas fotos.......   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  

Eh Eh   :SbSourire:  

O projecto está muito porreiro e parece que estás a fazer tudo com calma e bem pensado.... por isso de certeza que vai ficar fixe!   :SbOk:  

Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Ya, não defino propriamente estiloso, mas apanhado de surpresa, pois tambem so reparei nisso aqui no forum.   :Coradoeolhos:  
Eu tambem espero que corra tudo bem, tou a fazer os possiveis para isso, e conto com o vosso apoio e criticas, e sinal que ainda a alguma coisa a corrigir, sempre que virem um defeito digam.

Abraço e obrigado pelos comentarios.  :Wink:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Tiago
As coisas parece que estão a ir bem e bem melhores que o antigo.
Fica apenas uma sugestão. Apenas com uma HQi Vais ficar com o aquário muito iluminado Ao centro e pouco iluminado nas pontos. Eu teria Optado por 2 Hqi´s de 150W sem duvida. Quanto ao calor que produzem, se dizes que o teu quarto é fresco não terias mesmo qualquer problema, que a existir facilmente se resolvia com 1 ou 2 ventoinhas.

Qto ao resto parece-me bastante bem, quer a circulação, quer escumador, quer o facto de teres uma sump quase do tamanho do aquário E conseguires assim um bom volume de água, que trará mais estabilidade aos parametros.

Boa Sorte e se possivel mostra ai o travamento do aquario  :Smile: 

OFFtopic: Vitor Pestana os teus projectos estão bem porreiros nomeadamente o Reactor.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Eu disse que o quarto era  fresco??   :Whistle:  
Ok, enganei-me, queria dizer o quarto e muito quente, mesmo so com 1 HQI e 1 ventoinha daquelas enormes a temperatura não baixa dos 27ºC.  :Frown: 
Eu bem queria ter uma calha dupla, mas tenho que resolver o problema tempratura primeiro, e acredita, não vai la com ventoinhas.
Amanha quanto mandar fotos do aquario cheio meto fotos dos travamentos tambem.  :Wink: 
e ja agora, tambem podem comentar o material do Vitor, ele merece, pois material assim, não e toda gente que faz, e esta sempre a inventar.
Né Vitor????   :JmdFou:  

Abraço e amanha terei mais noticias.  :Smile:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago.

Obrigado pelas palavras, mas ainda não atingi o meu ultimo objectivo... fazer um escumador, já tenho o projecto e todas as peças necessárias, daqui a cerca de 1 mês já deve estar concluido.

Nessa altura coloco as fotos

Em relação ao teu aquario, tb sou da opinião do Gil, penso que deverias colocar 2 HQIs, seria o ideal, mas como dizes que tens problemas com a temperatura fica ao teu critério.

Tudo o resto parece-me tudo muito bem.

Parabéns

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Tiago,

O que se passa que estás a vender tudo ainda antes de começares?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas, 

Diogo, isto de andares a por posts ás tantas da manhã, está-te a fazer mal!!  :Coradoeolhos:  
É que eu já corri estas "páginas" de trás para a frente e frente para trás, e não consegui apanhar nada que se relaciona com vendas da parte do Tiago Sousa!!   :JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:  
É o cansaço...!!!  :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:     (brincadeira!!  :SbClinOeil:    )

Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Oooppss...

Desculpa Diogo!!  :Whistle:  
Acho que meti agua!!! Tens razão quanto á tua pergunta Diogo!! Só vi os anuncios particulares depois de ter respondido em cima!!!
Não me leves a mal... Acho que sou que tenho que ir dormir!!!  :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, tenho noticias, uma boa e uma ma noticia, a ma e que o projecto vai ficar desligado por 3 meses, a boa e que como vou estar fora, pode ser que quando volte esteja tudo melhor, e consiga voltar a monta-lo.
Desde ja o meu muito obrigado a todos.
Comprimentos e daqui a 3 meses espero voltar a falar com voces.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, aqui vão umas fotos antes de me ir embora (secalhar o aquario vai ficar a ciclar, as coisas acalmaram muito com a noticia, e pode ser que resulte).

Depois de alguns sustos com o escumador, e com a ajuda de alguns membros la resolvi o problema. isto como ele esta foi ao fim de 10 horas.

 

 E aqui ficam algumas fotos de como ele ficou montado. fassam uns comentarios, como vou levar o portatil, vou continuar on-line por aqui.

 







PS: Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas a maquina ja não esta em casa, e estas foram tiradas com o telemovel.
Abraços e aguardo comentarios

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

pelos vistos não vais desistir de manter o aqua, fico bastante contente por essa situação, quanto ao resto parabéns do que tenho visto e do pouco que sei (ainda menos que tu) parece que estas no bom caminho, alias 3 meses em ciclo vai ficar um espetaculo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Mais uma vez aqui estou eu...  :SbBienvenu1: n   :SbBienvenu1: n 
É só para fazer um pequeno comentário  :SbLunettesSourire: :  tenta passar a rocha que tens encostada á parede do lado direito para a frente! Para teres uma boa circulação por detrás da rocha (independente da bomba que tens ou deverias ter por de trás da rocha!!). Isto é só derivado á acumulação de detritos que poderás vir a ter atrás da rocha com essa parede ai. 
Espero que tenhas percebido...

Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Serás sempre bem-vindo.  :Wink: 
Quanto a acumulação, até nisso eu pensei, tenho 2 bombas atras das rochas uma para a eskerda mais potente e uma para a direita mais fraquinha, e não te preocupes, a razão porque aparenta ter tanta rocha do lado direito, e porque tem a coluna seca, que ficou um bucadinho grande demais, e então parece que tem muita rocha lá.
Talvez quando chegar fassa umas alteraçõesitas no layout, mas para ja ficar assim, para ver se ganha bastante coralina (porque as rochas estão palidas demais..   :Whistle:  )
Continuem a fazer comentarios, que eu vou sempre respondendo e aceitando as criticas, sejam elas positivas ou negativas. felizmente a tecnologia permite que continue a frequentar este belo forum.   :SbSourire:  
Abraços

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, e trago novidades:
- Iluminação vai ser alterada pata 8x39W T5 (4 brancas e 4 actinicas)
- + 2 bombas de 2000L/H
- O meu irmão foi hoje buscar Caulerpa, 3 tipos, não perguntem e quais, 
   pois não me informei ainda, so sei que ja estão no aqua.
- Vai ser adicionada mais RV em troca pela rocha morta que la esta.
- Vai ser tambem adicionada uma equipe de limpeza.
Abraços

----------


## Hugo Gonçalves

nao consigo ver as fotos, o problema e' so' meu? 

CumPs

----------


## João Magano

:Frown:  Muito provavélmente fui o culpado de não se verem as fotos   :Icon Cry: .
As fotos estavam na galeria do forum sem estarem classificadas, e eu com a mania das arrumações, classifiquei-as sem ter consciencia que ao faze-lo também lhes estava a mudar o endereço. O Julio já me tinha alertado para essa possibilidade e ao ver este topico fez-se luz nesta cabecinha.
Já estão visiveis novamente (e classificadas   :Whistle:  ).

As minhas desculpas.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Não estavam classificadas??? estranho, pensava que tinha feito isso. :S
Não faz mal, ainda bem que te ajudei a desvendar o mistério.  :Wink: 
Abraço

----------


## Hugo Gonçalves

key Joao, no problem (;

----------

